# Kat Von D revisited



## prppygrl69 (Feb 29, 2008)

So my boyfriend and i just moved to Houston about 3 weeks ago.It's so much different from Louisiana lol.My b/f is at work right now,and i was bored so i decided to play.So i wanted to try out that Kat look again.I totally suck at drawing stars sooo i did one big one and a buncha dots around it lol.So here's the look.Enjoy!
Face:
SFF with some random powder to set
Cover girl bronzer on cheeks for blush

Lips:
Foxy Lady e/k
Rimmell(Spell?)black e/k with some random red gloss over it

Eyes:
Some Loreal white loose powder to highlight
Tan pigment above the black
Carbon e/s on lids
Maybelline liquid liner to line and do the star and dots




























This is going to be SO MUCH FUN to take off haha.


----------



## amoona (Feb 29, 2008)

it looks lovely. the way u winged the eye is really nice.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 29, 2008)

very hot!!!

btw where in Houston do you live?


----------



## mslitta (Feb 29, 2008)

I love that. Plenty of Attitude. I think I wanna try. I love how you did you shadow too.


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking HOT!  I friggin love Kat she's amazing...you did a great job!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 29, 2008)

:mslitta: Thank you! I think you should try it out...i'd love to see it on someone else.


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow ,you look great , is love the shadow and It may sound silly but I love the shape of your eyebrows


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
Thanks for the brow comment.It's taken FOREVER for me to grow them out to look like this.


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous. You did awesome. It looks perfect.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

you look sooo Hott!!


----------



## stefania905 (Mar 1, 2008)

holy crap, you are sexy girllll


----------



## Joslyn (Mar 1, 2008)

this is awesome. thank you, i'm going to have to try this!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 1, 2008)

very pretty! I like it alot


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 1, 2008)

I love your eyeshadow/liner technique. this looks fab!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering where you've been!  This is one hot-ass look!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 1, 2008)

you are so gorgeous. i love it


----------



## nanilei (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice!! I Love It


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

That's super cute, you should post more!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 1, 2008)

*~*Love it!!!*~*


----------



## MAC_mallory (Mar 1, 2008)

This is so pretty! your eyeshadow looks amazing.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks so awesome! It's simple, but yet creative- I love it!


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 1, 2008)

this is so effing fly! i love it!


----------



## breechan (Mar 1, 2008)

Girl! That's hot! It suits you too!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that is soooo gorgeous, nicely done! <3


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! wow !


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, you look hot !!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

great job! I love the shape of the shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks perfect


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 1, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 1, 2008)

so gorgeous


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 1, 2008)

This is one, smoking, hot look!  LOVE it!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 1, 2008)

That is so gorgeous!  You are so talented!


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 1, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck in your new home!! I always looove your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Kat is gorgeous but i think youre much hotter


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww thanks hotpink :-D


----------



## tricky (Mar 2, 2008)

smokin' hot.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow...wicked beautiful.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job, I love it even with the dots!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see fellow Kat Von D fans here!


----------



## MissCreoula (Mar 3, 2008)

I love this look! And your eyebrows are gorgeous!! Do you get them professionally done?


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 3, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 3, 2008)

You're even hotter than she is.

How did you do the winged thing with the shadow?  I AM DIGGING!


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2008)

You nailed it! That red lippie looks hot on you.


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 27, 2008)

wow!beautiful.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 27, 2008)

So hot.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 28, 2008)

U looks so cute!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 30, 2008)

How did I miss this!!

beautiful!!


----------



## OohJeannie (May 1, 2008)

Oohhhh I wanna try this too!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

smoking hot!


----------



## Lizzie (May 1, 2008)

omg, I LOVE the shape of your eyeshadow!!!
great job!


----------



## nyrak (May 1, 2008)

this is beautiful


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 1, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I love the shape of your shadow.


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 3, 2008)

You look badass!! love ittt


----------



## Brittni (May 3, 2008)

I lovelovelove the last pic! Great job!


----------



## Suzyn (May 3, 2008)

I love this, especially the red lips.  Kat is so beautiful.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

don't take it off! lol. this is hot!!


----------



## Ciara (May 26, 2008)

Tuturial pleassssseee!!!!!!?????  =]


----------



## Trista (May 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous, girl! And I love your hair!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful! very original!


----------



## Jot (May 27, 2008)

great look x


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous.  I love the wing on the eye and looks so simple to try.  Thanks.


----------



## saniyairshad (May 27, 2008)

Where in Houston girly? We should meet up.


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow!  Two thumbs up!  How do you take it off after such a beautiful application???  Boyfriend better be ready to head back out the door to dinner or something...LoL


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 11, 2008)

This look is so hot!!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 11, 2008)

thats cool and sexy !


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

you are so pretty


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 3, 2008)

i love kat! you matched her look perfectly


----------



## kimmaylynn (Jul 3, 2008)

Very pretty and creative!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

great job on imitating her look!


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow !


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 3, 2008)

you are gorgeous and ditto on the brows! so pretty. great job!!


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

aww very pretty i love the look
and the stars are hot


----------

